# How long does it really take to learn to play the violin?



## Hanspwnz

Starting from scratch (and I know it's a stradivarius he's playing) but how long does it take, realistically, to be able to produce those amazing tones like the fellow in the video?? I'm probably starting violin soon. Is it really as slow as everyone says? Or is that different? =]






PS, I'm 18 if that matters. lol


----------



## appoggiatura

Oh gosh, it's difficult to answer. Depends on a lot of things:
Are you musical? Do you play another instrument already? How much do you practice? Are you really disciplined and dedicated? Are you talented?
It could be one year, it could be five years or more... It really depends on the person.


----------



## Taneyev

Just begin and think on learning for the rest of your life.


----------



## Mephistopheles

It does very much depend on how old you are actually, and although I would never say that it's ever too late, starting at 18 will entail a lot more difficulty than if you started at 8. When we're young, our brains are much more plastic and better at learning, but that doesn't mean it will be impossible, and it really depends on a lot of factors - there's no telling how long it might take for any given individual. Just be aware that it's going to take _a while_.


----------



## Ukko

It takes no time at all hardly to start making amazing tones.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Age does matter a tiny bit, but not much as it's never too late to learn, just harder that's all. It doesn't take long to start making a "nice tone" but to make a "nice tone" whilst playing hard music, that's a different matter, that takes quite a while. To learn the violin it can take anywhere from 3 or 4 years to 10 years, and then you never really stop learning, there's always something that can be improved. 

Have fun, and good luck!


----------



## Lunasong

Hilltroll72 said:


> It takes no time at all hardly to start making amazing tones.


*amaze* - Amaze once meant "alarm, terrify," but now means "astonish."


----------



## Kopachris

It doesn't have to take long to produce beautiful tones as a one-off thing. A matter of months, perhaps. To do it consistently, over and over, however, will take years.


----------

